# Diet Coke Chicken



## mum2westiesGill (May 24, 2012)

Had this earlier for tea tonight, http://www.lowsynlife.com/content/diet-coke-chicken-0
try it, i can certainly recommend it, it's delicious!


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2012)

It does sound very strange!


----------



## Hazel (May 24, 2012)

it's gorgeous and it is great also using Lilt sugar free.


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2012)

Hazel said:


> it's gorgeous and it is great also using Lilt sugar free.



You're 'aving me on!


----------



## Hazel (May 24, 2012)

seriously try the diet coke one and if you like that go for the Lilt next time. 

you try anything when you are trying to lose weight.


----------



## Carina1962 (May 26, 2012)

whiskysmum said:


> Had this earlier for tea tonight, http://www.lowsynlife.com/content/diet-coke-chicken-0
> try it, i can certainly recommend it, it's delicious!



Thanks for this recipe, i am a member of SW and it's great to get all the hints and tips on recipes in class and i've 'favourited' your webpage as it looks like there are lots of recipe ideas, thanks


----------



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

going to try this out tonight


----------



## mum2westiesGill (May 29, 2012)

zoeynewman
enjoy


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

tired it last night was very nice  
my sauce didn't thicken though


----------



## ypauly'snurse (May 30, 2012)

Just tried this recipe and made rice, peas and fried onions (with fry light) lol to go with it all i can say is it was absolutely scrumptious thanks for the recipe


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jun 20, 2012)

I made it with diet Pepsi = it had great potential but was too sweet for me.  Would diet coke be less sweet?


----------



## cazscot (Jun 21, 2012)

Lairyfairy said:


> I made it with diet Pepsi = it had great potential but was too sweet for me.  Would diet coke be less sweet?



It would depend I always make mine with diet coke as I am not a fan of diet Pepsi I think it just boils down to taste.


----------



## cazscot (Jun 21, 2012)

Hazel said:


> it's gorgeous and it is great also using Lilt sugar free.



Thanks hazel never tried it with sugar free lilt. Is is supposed to be really nice with diet dr pepper as well .


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 2, 2012)

Just made this and was pleasantly suprised! Made it with Quorn fillets chopped up into strips and it has a WeightWatchers value of 2 points per serving! Will definitely add it to the recipe book!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 23, 2012)

This should work with left over Turkey ??  Will try it out


----------

